# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  In need of a signature!

## hisnameistyler

Hey guys, gals. Well, I'll be up front with you all; I'm terrible at photoshop and anything of the like. I tried my hand on it when I was engulfed in the PC gaming world some few years back, and just never progressed.

Being as it looks like I'm here to stay on the forum, I wouldn't mind having me an actual signature that's not a copied/pasted picture off of google images.

SO! Think anybody can whip something up for me? I hope this is the correct forum to ask such a request, (I know; with the year I've been here and amount of posts, you'd think I'd know. Honest truth is I have never stepped foot in this realm) because I'd like very much to have a signature! Or a nice one, at that.

so I suppose, if anybody is up for the task, please reply back here at your earliest most conveniance and we will discuss everything! It would be great. 


-Thankya

----------


## daniel3466

glad to help, what do you need
fyi
not the BEST in the world

----------


## Maria92

I'm still a total photoshop noob, but I may be able to help, too.

----------


## Conkt

Yeah, I can make you one. What do you want?

----------


## Conkt

Like?

----------


## itschemistry



----------


## hisnameistyler

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been able to reply. I will edit this post with the specifics when I discover a way to describe it coherently.

Edit: Alright, since I'm not too knowledgable on signatures, feel free to tell me what's possible, what's not, or if what I'm asking would just look horrendous.

I'm thinking of including the picture as my avatar, but...is there a way to lift it up out of the avatar and include it (smoothly) into the signature? Perhaps that image toward one side of the signature, while another image would occupy the other side of the signature (that's optional; I'd definitely want the image of my avatar in there though, so if you can't get in another image, it's perfectly fine). And, as a background, maybe instead of just a simple color or swirls or random color rendering....maybe some type of background? It doesn't have to be relevant to the movie at all. In fact, any type of "epic" background would work.

So  yeah! if that's way too much or just plain not possible, get back to me, and I'll fix up what I would like as a signature and request something easier or just something that's possible!

By the way, my name is actually Tyler, and I love Fight Club....so that's why I use him as  my signature/avatar. And also why I don't mind if the background is something unrelated =p

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

I can make you a sig, but honestly if you wanted a sig you could have easily gone to "The Official DV Avatar/SIG Shop", just click on the link and you will be directed to the thread.
But since this thread is already made I might as well serve you while I'm here.

If you were to just tell me where you got that image from then that would make things a lot easier. I could render the image for you and place it in your signature and while I am at it I could improve your avatar a little bit.
Just PM me the specifics and all where you got the stuff from, or just reply here.
I hope I can help you out.

Edit: My apologies for my ignorance, I will be sure to get my dates right.

----------


## Maria92

Uh...what's with the necro-post? I don't think the Av/Sig shop was even around at the time of the original post.

----------

